# Suche Grafikkarten der letzten 20 Jahre



## MaexxDesign (22. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,

ich suche Grafikkarten der letzten 20 Jahre, *die auch funktionieren müssen.*
Bis jetzt habe ich ca. 150 verschiedene Modelle.

Unter anderem fehlen noch diese:

GeForce 256 64 MB DDR, 32 MB SDR, 64 MB SDR
GeForce 2 GTS 64 MB
GeForce 2 Pro 32 MB
GeForce 2 Ti 32 MB
GeForce 2 Ultra
GeForce 3 Ti 500 128 MB
GeForce 4 Ti 4200 AGP 8X
GeForce 4 Ti 4800
GeForce FX 5950 Ultra
GeForce FX 5900 Ultra 128 MB
GeForce FX 5900 Ultra 256 MB
GeForce 6800 GT 128 MB
GeForce 6800 GT 256 MB
GeForce 6800 Ultra 512 MB AGP
GeForce 6800 Ultra 512 MB PCI-E
GeForce 6800 Ultra Extreme 256 MB PCI-E
GeForce 7900 GX2

Radeon 9500 64 MB
Radeon 9500 Pro
Radeon 9600 Pro 256 MB
Radeon 9800 XL
Radeon 9800 SE
Radeon X800 GT
Radeon X800 Pro
Radeon X800 XT PE
Radeon X850 Pro
Radeon X1950 XTX

Referenzen:
https://www.hardwareluxx.de/communi...n-der-letzten-25-jahre-part-tres-1166549.html
https://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1670323&p=19921596#post19921596


----------



## Herbboy (23. Dezember 2017)

Müssen die denn noch funktionsfähig sein? Es KÖNNTE sein, dass ich noch eine alte Karte irgendwo hab, aber keine Ahnung, ob ich die noch testen kann.


----------



## MaexxDesign (24. Dezember 2017)

Funktion sollte vorhanden sein.
Habe es im ersten Post editiert.


----------



## Endamon (12. Januar 2018)

Du brauchst nicht zufälligerweise eine 960 GTX Twin Frozr 2GB von MSI?


----------



## MaexxDesign (14. Januar 2018)

Nein danke, nur bis zur GeForce 3xx und Radeon 5xxx.


----------

